# Entschlüsselung von Cäsar



## Vingin (13. Nov 2011)

Guten Abend liebe User,

ich habe eine Aufgabe aus der Uni, bei der ich gerade verzweifele. Ich soll einen Text mit dem Schlüssel k=9 entschlüsseln, aber ich komme im Moment nicht richtig weiter:


```
public class Aufgabe {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		char [] msg = "bnvnbcnajwojwpbyjach".toCharArray() ; //Umwandeln in ein Array für die ASCII
		int n=0 ;
				
		while (n<=19)		
						//Schleife zum Entschlüsseln
		{
			
			msg [n] -= 9 ;
			n++ ;
			System.out.print(msg) ;
		}
		
	}

}
```

Ich habe mir überlegt, erst das ganze in ein Array umzuwandeln, und dann einzeln die Zeichen rauszunehmen und zu dekodieren. Jedoch spuckt es bei mir nur wirre Zahlenketten aus und ich komme nicht weiter. Kann mir jemand bitte dabei helfen?

Vielen Dank,
Vingin


----------



## Vingin (13. Nov 2011)

So, ich bin jetzt einen Schritt zur Erleuchtung weitergekommen und habe es zumindest hinbekommen, dass nach 19 versuchen, die letzte Zeile das Ergebnis darstellt, nun bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass nur die letzte Zeile angezeigt wird


```
public class Aufgabe {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		char [] msg = "bnvnbcnajwojwpbyjach".toCharArray() ; //Umwandeln in ein Array für die ASCII
		int n=0 ;
				
		while (n<=19)		
						//Schleife zum Entschlüsseln
		{
			
			msg [n] -= 9 ;
			if (msg [n]<97){msg[n]+=26;}
			n++ ;
			System.out.println(msg) ;
		}
		
	}

}
```


----------



## Camill (13. Nov 2011)

Zeile 18 in Zeile 20 verschieben


----------

